# Firmware upgrade suggestions for all bodies, (sensible ones).



## Valvebounce (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Following on from a suggestion on the 1DxII firmware update thread I thought I would start the ball rolling. 
Please don't ask to make your Rebel have all the functions of a 1DxII, that is not what this is for, your Rebel has hardware limitations that prevent it ever being a 1DxII. 

Dear Canon please could we have a firmware update:- 
That enables a third option on the GPS menu on the 7DII where the GPS is off when the camera is off so that I don't have to go through and disable / enable it (or forget to enable it) so that the battery doesn't go flat in the bag. 

It has got so bad with me forgetting to enable GPS that I have a note to place on top of the camera in the bag to remind me to turn GPS on when I get the camera out, and then it is several steps to get to it in the menu, and it is at the top of the first page of my menu! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 17, 2017)

*Re: Firmware upgrade suggestions (sensible ones). *

That seems so obvious, it should have been on every camera with GPS.

I see a post from a user who has his G battery running down, likely the same issue.


----------



## Paul W. H (Feb 17, 2017)

*Re: Firmware upgrade suggestions (sensible ones). *

I agree that this makes sense, however my issue with this is that the GPS "Lock-On" times for my and the wife's 7DII's can take up to 10 minutes (here in the UK) so could be a pain in the %^&£.

With our 5DIII's and GP-E2 GPS Receivers attached the GPS "Lock-On" is normally under a minute.

In summary if they can vastly improve GPS "Lock-On" times implement this idea, maybe from the "Q" Menu.

We have not had any battery issues even when the cameras have been on all day, this is obviously related to shutter pushes.


----------



## Paul W. H (Feb 17, 2017)

*Re: Firmware upgrade suggestions (sensible ones). *

Should have also mentioned that Battery Life can be affected by the GPS "Position Update Interval" we use "Every 10 seconds"


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 17, 2017)

*Re: Firmware upgrade suggestions (sensible ones). *

I wonder if Canon could do a Firmware update that would permanently disable all GPS, Video etc etc functions? We all know that they will not stop putting all this twoddle in our cameras as people want it - really?!? I have yet to meet one! + they will continue to charge us for it too. So could they, at least, help photographers delete this junk from their cameras and let us get on with capturing (hopefully) nice images?

I know many/most here will disagree but a few months ago I found out that there was hardly anyone in my Camera Club who even knew how to turn video on with their DSLR, let alone GPS??? None of them use either. Personally I have only owned my 1DX since Nov 2013 so I haven't yet found the time to find out if it shoots video, have no idea if it has GPS, WiFi etc - I bought it to take pictures.

So, please Canon, a nice simple little firmware update to get this crap (sorry these functions) off our cameras? It is not going to happen but I can hope can't I?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 17, 2017)

*Re: Firmware upgrade suggestions (sensible ones). *



johnf3f said:


> I wonder if Canon could do a Firmware update that would permanently disable all GPS, Video etc etc functions? We all know that they will not stop putting all this twoddle in our cameras as people want it - really?!? I have yet to meet one! + they will continue to charge us for it too. So could they, at least, help photographers delete this junk from their cameras and let us get on with capturing (hopefully) nice images?
> 
> I know many/most here will disagree but a few months ago I found out that there was hardly anyone in my Camera Club who even knew how to turn video on with their DSLR, let alone GPS??? None of them use either. Personally I have only owned my 1DX since Nov 2013 so I haven't yet found the time to find out if it shoots video, have no idea if it has GPS, WiFi etc - I bought it to take pictures.
> 
> So, please Canon, a nice simple little firmware update to get this crap (sorry these functions) off our cameras? It is not going to happen but I can hope can't I?



You are not forced to use video, and it does not do anything to your camera unless you turn it on. I think the firmware update belongs behind the camera


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Come on guys and gals, what happened to all the people wanting firmware upgrades or changes for their 1DxII that prompted this thread? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 18, 2017)

*Re: Firmware upgrade suggestions (sensible ones). *



johnf3f said:


> I wonder if Canon could do a Firmware update that would permanently disable all GPS, Video etc etc functions? We all know that they will not stop putting all this twoddle in our cameras as people want it - really?!? I have yet to meet one! + they will continue to charge us for it too. So could they, at least, help photographers delete this junk from their cameras and let us get on with capturing (hopefully) nice images?
> 
> I know many/most here will disagree but a few months ago I found out that there was hardly anyone in my Camera Club who even knew how to turn video on with their DSLR, let alone GPS??? None of them use either. Personally I have only owned my 1DX since Nov 2013 so I haven't yet found the time to find out if it shoots video, have no idea if it has GPS, WiFi etc - I bought it to take pictures.
> 
> So, please Canon, a nice simple little firmware update to get this crap (sorry these functions) off our cameras? It is not going to happen but I can hope can't I?



You have obviously not been sent out to do site surveys......


----------



## LordofTackle (Feb 18, 2017)

Same touch functionality for the 1DXII as for the 5DIV!

-Sebastian


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 18, 2017)

I know video capability is not or radar for everyone, but it would be nice to have the followings:
1. Clean 4K HDMI out on 5D4 (and/or 1DX2). Two years old Canon XC-10 already has it. It would be economical to record video on relatively cheaper SSD drives externally. Canon added clean HDMI out to 5D3 via firmware update, hopefully it could be done here, too.
2. Allow selecting between MJPEG and a more efficient codec for internal video recording.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 18, 2017)

Increase the fps to 10 in the 5D mark IV.


----------



## Hillsilly (Feb 18, 2017)

I only have two on my wishlist: -

1. You shouldn't need an extra accessory just to set a shutter speed longer than 30s. 
2. You should be able to enter some parameters to enable subtle focusing shifts for macro image stacking.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 18, 2017)

1dx mk2 firmware suggestions:

Turn the IS off/on via Menu function or same button , as in still mode, in video mode and auto turn off IS when in menu or play mode.

Recall shooting functions, enable bringing up fps and One Shot/Ai servo, and enable different shutter speeds.
Enable recalling the C-functions from the recall option.

I would like to see an option where the camera does not release the shutter unless the focus is locked when using manual focus lens. So that I can hold down the shutter button and af-on and just turn the focusing ring and release the shutter exactly when focus is locked on my given point, then it would be impossible to overshoot focus.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 18, 2017)

*Re: Firmware upgrade suggestions (sensible ones). *



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Canon could do a Firmware update that would permanently disable all GPS, Video etc etc functions? We all know that they will not stop putting all this twoddle in our cameras as people want it - really?!? I have yet to meet one! + they will continue to charge us for it too. So could they, at least, help photographers delete this junk from their cameras and let us get on with capturing (hopefully) nice images?
> ...



Thanks for your suggestion but the camera's anterior firmware is just fine! By deleting these functions (and perhaps a few others) the menus can be cleared up considerably. More importantly if the hardware/firmware were not included in the first place then there would be some production cost savings and major savings in R&D = all good IMO.

Now if lots of people use these functions the fine put them in, I am just not meeting them! I do know one guy with a 5D2 who shoots occasional video and another 160 miles away who has used the video on his 7D2 once or twice then lost interest. Please remember that I am only acquainted/familiar with a bit over 100 serious photographers - so not quite a global view! However I would have thought that a couple more would have known how to turn video on and the mention of GPS just gets me puzzled glances. Perhaps the Welsh know where they are?

Including functions and extra hardware in cameras costs money - our money! I would just like the option of disabling it to clear/simplify menus or not include them in the first place to reduce cost. After all 98% (at a guess) of the serious photographers that I know don't use them or want them. Remember these are photographers who are out there shooting with gear costing thousands and some of them do it for a living - not internet experts (I am not putting you in that classification).

Are we just weird or are we the vast majority? I suspect the latter.................


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 18, 2017)

Hillsilly said:


> I only have two on my wishlist: -
> 
> 1. You shouldn't need an extra accessory just to set a shutter speed longer than 30s.
> 2. You should be able to enter some parameters to enable subtle focusing shifts for macro image stacking.



Yes for longer exposures, yes for focus stacking, and yes for an intervalometer.....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 19, 2017)

*"I think the firmware update belongs behind the camera "* I was thinking more along the lines of a firmware and hardware update to this aging body; a new processor would be a good place to start. 

Graham, good on you for you attempting what I now imagine is impossible, that is, to get serious constructive feedback on what is needed via fw updates. 

At best a thread like this could be gleaned by a dedicated individual and used to assist in formulating some feedback to Canon but even just for one camera model that would be a very challenging task. I'm guessing for most folk it's more like a topic that's fun for idle chit-chat over coffee.

Now, assuming it is indeed possible to achieve this goal, I think: 

1) It would be best if a poster were to state the problem so that everyone can clearly understand it. After all when it comes to programming of buttons and so forth many don't even know how to use the options let alone what is lacking. This takes effort but it would be educational for some of us at least. Then: 

2) A specific suggested fix could be recommended. If this were done with just one fw update stated per post, then presenting the information to Canon might be possible after refining it.

Are we collectively motivated enough to make this happen by keeping such a thread active and focused??

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 19, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Following on from a suggestion on the 1DxII firmware update thread I thought I would start the ball rolling.
> Please don't ask to make your Rebel have all the functions of a 1DxII, that is not what this is for, your Rebel has hardware limitations that prevent it ever being a 1DxII.
> 
> ...



So far I haven't used it since I think I know where my own back yard is. However, in going through the 1DX2 manual I believe GPS can be placed as an easily accessed menu item (also in the Q menu). The 1DX2 has "my menu's" that allow one to incorporate about 6 selections per each "my menu" that you most dearly need to access. When you press the menu button it takes you to these in sequence and only after more pushes do you end up going through the full Canon menu. I am enjoying this feature!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
I'm only hopeful that someone who is competent to proceed will take the useful info that might end up here and present it in a manner which might get some response from Canon. 
If there is some light hearted banter all well and good, but at least one response had been quite acerbic and unnecessary. 
As far as starting the thread, I thought that the idea proposed on the other thread was good and as no one else had started it by the time I thought to do it I went ahead hoping I wasn't stepping on anyone's toes. 
A good suggestion on a format for suggestions there, that might make it easier for someone to harvest the information. 
Let's hope that we are collectively motivated to make this happen by keeping this thread active and focused please. 
If this pays off it might have some benefits for some of us though I doubt we will see all of our requests answered. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> *"I think the firmware update belongs behind the camera "* I was thinking more along the lines of a firmware and hardware update to this aging body; a new processor would be a good place to start.
> 
> Graham, good on you for you attempting what I now imagine is impossible, that is, to get serious constructive feedback on what is needed via fw updates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
I believe that the menu options are fairly similar on both of our cameras (and in fact lots of the more recent bodies). I do have the GPS set on the top of first My Menu page and set the menu button to open to my menu, it still needs a click, a roll of the back wheel and another click to change the state off to on / on to off. 
I thought I had heard that one of the cameras has an option to have the GPS off when camera is off, but I can't find that documented anywhere! This setting would be a select and forget option, GPS stays on when the camera sleeps but goes off when we power the camera down with the on / off switch. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## Viggo (Feb 19, 2017)

I forgot to mention one thing;

Touch focus doesn't work if AF is removed from the shutter button.


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 21, 2017)

Would a FW update be able to replace that slow ass CF slot with a proper C-Fast one so I could shoot RAWs to both without shooting with a buffer designed for 2012?


----------



## unfocused (Feb 21, 2017)

arbitrage said:


> Would a FW update be able to replace that slow ass CF slot with a proper C-Fast one so I could shoot RAWs to both without shooting with a buffer designed for 2012?



No. cards are physically different.


----------



## tolusina (Feb 21, 2017)

I'd like WiFi on the 6D to 'just work'.

As is it's quite tedious to set up, tedious again to re-connect and it tends to lose connection very easily even if it's connected to a phone or tablet just a few feet away from the camera.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 21, 2017)

tolusina said:


> I'd like WiFi on the 6D to 'just work'.
> 
> As is it's quite tedious to set up, tedious again to re-connect and it tends to lose connection very easily even if it's connected to a phone or tablet just a few feet away from the camera.



I used it for remote shooting about 80 feet away and it was unreliable but closer seemed OK. Confusing and tedious - you got that right but I quit trying and maybe it's better with the newest DPP?? Now I have the 1DX2 and don't feel like trying either - $$$!

Jack


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 21, 2017)

tolusina said:


> I'd like WiFi on the 6D to 'just work'.
> 
> As is it's quite tedious to set up, tedious again to re-connect and it tends to lose connection very easily even if it's connected to a phone or tablet just a few feet away from the camera.



Yes, about 6 ft is probably the limit for a reliable connection, under ideal conditions, a bit further, but Wi-Fi signals drop drastically with distance.

With a good access point, I can use wi-fi thru one wall 25 ft away, but with a phone or tablet, its iffy. This is not really a firmware thing, the power level and all the approvals world wide for the Wi-Fi make it unlikely that anything will change. They keep using that exact same Wi-Fi module in every new camera, including 5D MK IV. I have never been impressed with any of Canon's Wi-Fi solutions. Even less impressed with Nikon and others. The newer ones have nearfield to establish the connection, something I can't try.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry folks I thought this thread was asking about the firmware updates that we want?

I posted what I wanted, what others (that I know well) seem to want, would be very easy to implement, cheap to implement etc etc. 

Did I get it wrong? I could make suggestions of what the photographers that I know well and myself don't want - would that fit in better?

There is more and more "Stuff" clogging up our camera menus (possibly slowing processors?) that I don't need/want (nor the vast majority of people that I know) so a firmware update that allows us to selectively disable functions and remove them from the menu sounds remarkably sensible to me! What is the downside?


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi John. 
The problem I see is that for instance whilst it may be ok removing the video from the menu, (seems to me it would basically be the same stuff as does the stills) the sound recording apparatus will still be there and as it is all software driven to turn off the software control might lead to it becoming a rogue element, if you just remove it from the menu the processor will still be looking after after it and not freeing up clock cycles for other actions so all you actually get is My Menu? 
Anyone got a better understanding of this gubbins?

Cheers, Graham. 

By the way keep the ideas coming and is there anyone who would like to volunteer to collate the suggestions for submission?



johnf3f said:


> There is more and more "Stuff" clogging up our camera menus (possibly slowing processors?) that I don't need/want (nor the vast majority of people that I know) so a firmware update that allows us to selectively disable functions and remove them from the menu sounds remarkably sensible to me! What is the downside?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 22, 2017)

1) Improve image review customization options on the 80D:
Detailed explanation here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31325.msg636284#msg636284

2) Mirrorless Stills Burst Mode: 
Leverage the decision to implement MJPEG on the 5D-IV by offering alternative crop modes at the same data rate as the 4K30p. The goal would be to have higher resolution than 4K permits but at a necessarily lower frame rate (e.g. 10fps at 22MP, or 12fps at 18MP) In this mode one must retain DPAF functionality but audio is not needed as the point is to acquire high resolution stills.

I don't shoot 4K but I stand in solidarity with those asking for better compression than MJPEG. FWIG, the 5D-IV uses a rebranded Digic DV5 (same as the XC10) so it has the horsepower to handle the compression to h.264.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi StudentOfLight. 
I have copied the explanation to this thread to keep problems and requested solutions together. 

Cheers, Graham. 



StudentOfLight said:


> 1) Improve image review customization options on the 80D:
> Detailed explanation.
> 
> From active shooting position on the 6D or 5D series all I need to do is hit the dedicated magnify button (on the 6D) or customized set button (on 5D series) with my right thumb and the camera immediately zooms into 100% at selected focus point (this is via a secondary image review custom setting) you can then just half press the shutter release to banish the image review screen.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 22, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi John.
> The problem I see is that for instance whilst it may be ok removing the video from the menu, (seems to me it would basically be the same stuff as does the stills) the sound recording apparatus will still be there and as it is all software driven to turn off the software control might lead to it becoming a rogue element, if you just remove it from the menu the processor will still be looking after after it and not freeing up clock cycles for other actions so all you actually get is My Menu?
> Anyone got a better understanding of this gubbins?
> 
> ...



Yes, unfortunately, all the hardware will still be present and would probably still be running. Ideally I would prefer a "hardware" update that removed these items altogether or versions of the camera produced without them in the first place - but I don't think that is likely to happen! 

A firmware update that just allowed the user to put selected functions out of the way might be nice though?


----------



## foo (Feb 22, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> I thought I had heard that one of the cameras has an option to have the GPS off when camera is off, but I can't find that documented anywhere!



That's the 5D4, you have three choices:
1. Disabled

2. Mode 1
The camera will continue to receive GPS signals at regular intervals
even when the power switch is set to <ON> or <OFF>.

3. Mode 2
When the power switch is set to <ON>, the camera will receive
GPS signals. When the power switch is set to <OFF>, the GPS
function will also turn off. However, if auto power off is in effect, the
camera will continue to receive GPS signals at regular intervals.

page 231 in the 5D4 manual


Edit: looks like the 1DXII has those same GPS options if the manual is anything to go by.. p215 in it's manual.


Something I'd like to see in the 5D4 firmware is the mirror lockup delay options. The 5DS/R has these but the 5D4 doesn't. Here's what the 5DS manual says about it:

_If you select [Shoot * sec. after press], press the shutter button
completely to lock up the mirror. A picture will be taken after the set time
elapses. You can select 1/8 sec. after, 1/4 sec. after, 1/2 sec. after, 1
sec. after, or 2 sec. after._


----------



## foo (Feb 22, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Yes for longer exposures, yes for focus stacking, and yes for an intervalometer.....



The 5DS/R & 5D4 have a Bulb Timer and Interval Timer.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 22, 2017)

foo said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Yes for longer exposures, yes for focus stacking, and yes for an intervalometer.....
> ...



And the 1DX2 has ......  Sometimes I really wonder about Canon.

Jack


----------



## LordofTackle (Feb 22, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> foo said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Yep, that's something I really don't understand...
also the missing touch functionality, when it's obviously possible (5DIV)

-Sebastian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 24, 2017)

In case anyone is interested, here is my latest contact issue with Canon. I got an acknowledgement but no comment so far. Previously, they have been responsive on issues. My hope is that others will be motivated to try to get Canon to respond to issues. If we don't try, what's the point in grumbling?! 

I have another issue I believe is quite important to a fair number of 1DX2 users. We know the processing speed is very high and therefore it should be quite possible to implement the following.

When a burst is taken, say 4 shots, the last shot displays without any operator input. Fine, but if you try to move back to the preceding 3 shots you have to first activate the shutter and then press view. An irritant and time waster in the moment of action. Furthermore, I have the multifunction-2 button programmed for magnify so I can instantly view with right hand only, my focus accuracy. My left hand is holding a long heavy lens.

So the sequence is: fire the burst of 4 shots, hit M-fn 2 for magnify and roll the Quick Control dial wheel to view the previous 3 shots after viewing the first but NO, I have to first activate the shutter and then again hit the M-fn 2 button to see the previous 3. This is very irritating and to my way of thinking unnecessary given the processing speed of the camera, would you not agree?

Please, please request a firmware update to correct this. Thanks.

Jack


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 24, 2017)

Another suggestion for firmware update is adding a true "silent electronic shutter" to 7D, 5D and 1D bodies. It would be very useful when the photographer should use his/her equipment in true silence such as taking photos of music recitals, hide-out birding, or even when using lenses wide open in bright day light for pictures with background blur. 
The silent modes on my 7D and 5D bodies are not silent at all. It is technically possible to have it on mirrorless cameras. For example, Fujifilm newer bodies have 1/32000 sec silent electronic shutter and it was added through firmware update to XT1. I am not sure if it is technically possible to have electronic shutter on a DSLR and whether it can be added via firmware update. It would be great to have it anyway.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi bhf3737. 
I think the mirror is one of the noisiest parts of the shot, but once in live view I don't understand why we have to use the mechanical shutter at all. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bhf3737 said:


> Another suggestion for firmware update is adding a true "silent electronic shutter" to 7D, 5D and 1D bodies. It would be very useful when the photographer should use his/her equipment in true silence such as taking photos of music recitals, hide-out birding, or even when using lenses wide open in bright day light for pictures with background blur.
> The silent modes on my 7D and 5D bodies are not silent at all. It is technically possible to have it on mirrorless cameras. For example, Fujifilm newer bodies have 1/32000 sec silent electronic shutter and it was added through firmware update to XT1. I am not sure if it is technically possible to have electronic shutter on a DSLR and whether it can be added via firmware update. It would be great to have it anyway.


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 14, 2017)

Custom Settings - "detail set" for the AF-ON and * buttons. Canon please add Drive Mode to the list of options.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2017)

digital paradise said:


> Custom Settings - "detail set" for the AF-ON and * buttons. Canon please add Drive Mode to the list of options.



You got that right. The 1DX2 enhanced programmability of those buttons gives so much greater AF versatility! You can change modes just rocking your thumb and shutter finger, instantly.

Jack


----------

